# Poor Kodi



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

...And the other thing keeping us busy, is that we came home from Panda's show on Thursday to find Kodi dead lame. So it was off to the vet. It is definitely his left shoulder, seems to be soft tissue, but we have NO idea what happened. He was fine when I left in the morning. When I got home on Thursday, he was SO lame that he could not bear any weight on it, and to stand or sit, he had to lean against something to help hold himself up. But he couldn't lie down without help either, and once down, needed help to stand back up. He was trembling he was in so much pain. I had some T-Relief on hand so gave him that, and it helped a little overnight.

My sports medicine vet was not in on Friday, so I had to see a different vet, who is very nice, but more a pet vet. His range of motion in that shoulder is very limited, and he was toe-pointing lame. Just BARELY putting it on the ground, still trembling in pain. She did give him a laser treatment, and put him on Gabapentin and said to continue the T-Relief around the clock. Ice for the first two days, followed by warm compresses twice a day after that. But otherwise, she just said strict rest for two weeks and see how he does. I want to treat this more aggressively though, if we can. Shoulders can be tricky, and I REALLY don't want this to be the end of his performance career. He is almost 11, but he has been a fit, healthy bouncy almost 11 year old. I want to keep him that way as long as possible! (not quite ready for him to be an "old dog") He was entered in his first competition at Utility level in April!  

On the gabapentin, he is definitely more comfortable, and it makes him sleepy enough that it keeps him quieter. (HE doesn't think he's an "old dog! LOL!) But even on it, he's limping quite badly. He is on very restricted exercise. He is stuck in my office, can't play with the girls at ALL, (no training, of course!) and we have to carry him up and down the stairs, in and out to potty, (he can pee in the litter box on his own (YAY!)) and when he's on our bed, he is on leash to make sure he doesn't jump off without thinking. (though he's being VERY good about "waiting" when I tell him to)

So I have a call in to his regular (sports medicine) vet, and I'll see what she wants to do. I am hoping she will want to treat him with more frequent laser and/or chiro.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh no, poor Kodi. Keep us posted after you speak with his vet. Sending :hug:


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear that Kodi is ailing. If it is any comfort to you, my yorkie occasionally has a shoulder issue that sounds similar. Usually it is because he has gone nuts digging like a mad man, however one time I found it was related to a harness I was using. As soon as I switched harnesses it immediately started to get better. Typically if I rest him it is better in a few days but has taken up to a week. This has happened off and on for a few years and the vets cannot find any root cause. It has been an entire year since it lasted acted up but he was digging moles in eight degree weather recently where the ground was rock solid. Urghhh.....hard to keep a yorkie from digging. It acted up a few days and now is better again. I hope Kodi is better soon. I have to remind myself that my dogs are getting older so they could have some occasional aches and pains, just like me. I try not to panic but so easy to do.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh no! Poor Kodi! Poor you! It's always so stressful when pets are hurting or ill. Wish they could talk. Please keep us posted and sending best wishes your way.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

This is very depressing news to me. Kodi is such a good boy. It shows that anything can happen for unknown reasons. We should all cherish each day we have good health - us and our dogs.

Ricky wants to share his bully stick with Kodi and says "cuidado amigo Kodi, recuerdes salvo y sano."

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I am very sorry to hear that Kodi is ailing. If it is any comfort to you, my yorkie occasionally has a shoulder issue that sounds similar. Usually it is because he has gone nuts digging like a mad man, however one time I found it was related to a harness I was using. As soon as I switched harnesses it immediately started to get better. Typically if I rest him it is better in a few days but has taken up to a week. This has happened off and on for a few years and the vets cannot find any root cause. It has been an entire year since it lasted acted up but he was digging moles in eight degree weather recently where the ground was rock solid. Urghhh.....hard to keep a yorkie from digging. It acted up a few days and now is better again. I hope Kodi is better soon. I have to remind myself that my dogs are getting older so they could have some occasional aches and pains, just like me. I try not to panic but so easy to do.


This seems more like an acute injury though. It is severe, and he has never had anything like this before. Three-legged lame even on heavy-duty drugs for multiple days is more than "aches and pains". My goal is, if at all possible, for it NOT to become chronic! That's why I want to get ahead of it right away if I can. 

Who knows what happened while I was gone. he is never left alone with the hound, but he was home with my DIL all day with the 70 lb hound and the 40 lb mutt. He could have been knocked down the deck stairs when going out by either of them, or stepped on by the hound when they were running around in the back yard... (he could also have gone flying off the deck stairs all on his own!) Who knows? Minerva didn't see anything, but this sure seems to be an injury.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So sorry to hear this and I hope Kodi is feeling better and back to normal soon.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> This seems more like an acute injury though. It is severe, and he has never had anything like this before. Three-legged lame even on heavy-duty drugs for multiple days is more than "aches and pains". My goal is, if at all possible, for it NOT to become chronic! That's why I want to get ahead of it right away if I can.
> 
> Who knows what happened while I was gone. he is never left alone with the hound, but he was home with my DIL all day with the 70 lb hound and the 40 lb mutt. He could have been knocked down the deck stairs when going out by either of them, or stepped on by the hound when they were running around in the back yard... (he could also have gone flying off the deck stairs all on his own!) Who knows? Minerva didn't see anything, but this sure seems to be an injury.


This does sound severe and like an acute injury. I hope they get to root cause. Kodi is healthy and strong so lots going in his favor. Also wondered if they checked for Lyme which can cause sudden lameness.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> This does sound severe and like an acute injury. I hope they get to root cause. Kodi is healthy and strong so lots going in his favor. Also wondered if they checked for Lyme which can cause sudden lameness.


Yes, they did a tick panel. (both the vet and I had that high on our list!) And since he is due for his annual next month, I had her draw all his labs so he doesn't have to get stuck again then!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hoping it's nothing serious Karen. Hugs


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thinking of you all and hoping for a swift recovery!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no...poor Kodi! Hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Hoping it will heal quickly!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, no! Please keep us posted on how Kodi is doing, and what your regular sports vet says! This sounds pretty serious, especially with your knowledge of health and fitness. :-(


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Karen, How is The Flying Swiffer doing? I hope he can fly again soon!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Karen, How is The Flying Swiffer doing? I hope he can fly again soon!


Adding the anti inflammatory, and another round of low level laser definitely has made him feel better. (Which is good and bad!) obviously I'm happy that he's in less pain, but I'm having to really ride herd on him now. When I take him out in the yard to potty, I have to stand at the bottom of the stairs and block him, because he'll try to get by my to go up the stairs by himself. He also jumped up on the couch in my office today, which means he would have had to jump down. So I had to put an expen around that, so he can't get on it. OTOH, he can stand on 3 legs and pee like a boy again, and that makes HIM happy! LOL!

I think it's going to be a long 6 weeks for both of us!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Adding the anti inflammatory, and another round of low level laser definitely has made him feel better. (Which is good and bad!) obviously I'm happy that he's in less pain, but I'm having to really ride herd on him now. When I take him out in the yard to potty, I have to stand at the bottom of the stairs and block him, because he'll try to get by my to go up the stairs by himself. He also jumped up on the couch in my office today, which means he would have had to jump down. So I had to put an expen around that, so he can't get on it. OTOH, he can stand on 3 legs and pee like a boy again, and that makes HIM happy! LOL!
> 
> I think it's going to be a long 6 weeks for both of us!


Glad to hear he is improving. I do think the toughest time is when they start feeling better. I had that problem when Mia hurt her back. I was wondering too if they ever determined what the problem was specifically. I was reading there are many kinds of shoulder issues.


----------



## nwhavmom (Feb 2, 2019)

Wishing Kodi healing thoughts- only wish they could talk~


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Healing wishes sweet boy.:hug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Glad to hear he is improving. I do think the toughest time is when they start feeling better. I had that problem when Mia hurt her back. I was wondering too if they ever determined what the problem was specifically. I was reading there are many kinds of shoulder issues.


We know for sure the bones/are OK. No sign of arthritis (pretty good in an almost 11 year old who has done dog sports all his life!). It is also very clear that his deltoid muscle is significantly involved. There was a HUGE knot in it that you could feel. What we CAN'T tell, but is probable, because of his restricted range of motion, is whether the Infraspinatus muscle, which is deeper, and runs under the deltoid muscle is involved. As I understand it, that muscle brings the upper arm back, and the elbow up toward the body, and his motion is very restricted in that direction.

And, of course, because you can't see soft tissue on xrays, we can't see what/how much damage he did to the tendons and ligaments. In a person, an MRI would probably be ordered, but they are frightfully expensive, and the treatment would be the same. Anti-inflammatories, extended rest, and gentle range of motion exercise to keep the shoulder from freezing.

Dogs even HAVE a "rotator cuff" that can be injured/repaired the way a human shoulder can because they don't have the 360 degree movement that human's have. It's more like a horse's shoulder, which is basically attached to the rest of the dog ONLY by muscles and tendons. Which makes shoulder injuries devilishly hard to treat in horses. In them, a significant shoulder injury is usually career-ending. I am sure HOPING that is not the case for Kodi.

At least Kodi will ALWAYS be my little love... a gelding without a career is usually a dead horse.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> We know for sure the bones/are OK. No sign of arthritis (pretty good in an almost 11 year old who has done dog sports all his life!). It is also very clear that his deltoid muscle is significantly involved. There was a HUGE knot in it that you could feel. What we CAN'T tell, but is probable, because of his restricted range of motion, is whether the Infraspinatus muscle, which is deeper, and runs under the deltoid muscle is involved. As I understand it, that muscle brings the upper arm back, and the elbow up toward the body, and his motion is very restricted in that direction.
> 
> And, of course, because you can't see soft tissue on xrays, we can't see what/how much damage he did to the tendons and ligaments. In a person, an MRI would probably be ordered, but they are frightfully expensive, and the treatment would be the same. Anti-inflammatories, extended rest, and gentle range of motion exercise to keep the shoulder from freezing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen for the detailed explanation. When I was reading about shoulder injuries in dogs I was pretty confused. I wish Kodi the best. He has lots going for him since he is healthy and in great shape. And it doesn't hurt to have one of the best dog moms in the world either! I have heard good things about acupuncture to help with healing...not sure if this is something they use to treat this. My new vet offers this but I have not used it yet for anything.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Thanks Karen for the detailed explanation. When I was reading about shoulder injuries in dogs I was pretty confused. I wish Kodi the best. He has lots going for him since he is healthy and in great shape. And it doesn't hurt to have one of the best dog moms in the world either! I have heard good things about acupuncture to help with healing...not sure if this is something they use to treat this. My new vet offers this but I have not used it yet for anything.


It is one of the therapies my vet's office does offer, (not my vet, one of the other ones) but I think the benefits are pretty similar to the low-level laser. And since he is clearly responding well to that, (the response after each treatment has been a dramatic lessening of his pain) I think I'll stick with that for now.

I actually didn't give him the Gabapentin last night or this morning... just the Metacam. He's only limping a LITTLE, and I'd rather him feel it a LITTLE bit and pay attention to it. he was a little TOO wild yesterday afternoon/evening. The Metacam has a purpose other than just covering up the pain. The Gabapentin he CLEARLY needed those first few days because he was miserable. But it is JUST a pain med. And if the Metacam is enough to keep him comfortable, I'd rather see how he is really doing.

So right now, he's sprawled out on the floor behind my chair. Looks like he is "resting comfortably" as they say.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> This seems more like an acute injury though. It is severe, and he has never had anything like this before. Three-legged lame even on heavy-duty drugs for multiple days is more than "aches and pains". My goal is, if at all possible, for it NOT to become chronic! That's why I want to get ahead of it right away if I can.
> 
> Who knows what happened while I was gone. he is never left alone with the hound, but he was home with my DIL all day with the 70 lb hound and the 40 lb mutt. He could have been knocked down the deck stairs when going out by either of them, or stepped on by the hound when they were running around in the back yard... (he could also have gone flying off the deck stairs all on his own!) Who knows? Minerva didn't see anything, but this sure seems to be an injury.


Sounds like there was some rough play or accident. We have a shy, 60-70lb Golden-doodle, who lets out 15lb Havanese rough house with her, but has never been directly aggressive with Patti. But, I know a side-step or stumble could hurt the little dog.

Sorry! about Kodi.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and wanted to add that I could only GIVE a detailed explanation because my wonderful vet pulled out the anatomy books and SHOWED me what she was talking about! (although I did know how the shoulder attachment worked from horses)


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> It is one of the therapies my vet's office does offer, (not my vet, one of the other ones) but I think the benefits are pretty similar to the low-level laser. And since he is clearly responding well to that, (the response after each treatment has been a dramatic lessening of his pain) I think I'll stick with that for now.
> 
> I actually didn't give him the Gabapentin last night or this morning... just the Metacam. He's only limping a LITTLE, and I'd rather him feel it a LITTLE bit and pay attention to it. he was a little TOO wild yesterday afternoon/evening. The Metacam has a purpose other than just covering up the pain. The Gabapentin he CLEARLY needed those first few days because he was miserable. But it is JUST a pain med. And if the Metacam is enough to keep him comfortable, I'd rather see how he is really doing.
> 
> So right now, he's sprawled out on the floor behind my chair. Looks like he is "resting comfortably" as they say.


I think the anti inflammatory drugs can sometimes work wonders without the need for pain drugs also. Just getting that inflammation down can help with the pain. Anyway, that was my experience. A tiny bit of pain may keep them from overdoing!!! Which is the scary thing when they start getting better.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Oh, and wanted to add that I could only GIVE a detailed explanation because my wonderful vet pulled out the anatomy books and SOWED me what she was talking about! (although I did know how the shoulder attachment worked from horses)


I LOVE a vet that explains things!!!! That is wonderful.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, I'm sure glad Kodi is feeling and acting better. I agree about the MRI. Why bother if the treatment is the same. I remember getting an MRI on my corgi and sure wish I had insurance at the time. I've had that low level laser therapy once when I had a shoulder injury. It felt good. I guess it helped. It was hard to say as I was also doing physical therapy exercises. Keep up letting us know of Kodi's progress.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think the anti inflammatory drugs can sometimes work wonders without the need for pain drugs also. Just getting that inflammation down can help with the pain. Anyway, that was my experience. A tiny bit of pain may keep them from overdoing!!! Which is the scary thing when they start getting better.


Unfortunately, the vet's office just called and said that they had made a mistake on the dosing, and they only want him to get the Metacam once a day, especially since he tends to have tummy problems. We'll see if a single dose is as effective as the double dose has been. Oh well, I DO have the Gabapentin if he needs it. ...And we sure don't need his tummy acting up on top of his shoulder!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Well, I'm sure glad Kodi is feeling and acting better. I agree about the MRI. Why bother if the treatment is the same. I remember getting an MRI on my corgi and sure wish I had insurance at the time. I've had that low-level laser therapy once when I had a shoulder injury. It felt good. I guess it helped. It was hard to say as I was also doing physical therapy exercises. Keep up letting us know of Kodi's progress.


Low-level laser kept my geriatric kitty going for 3 extra years. And with her, there was no question. She went from not being able to climb up onto the couch, to jumping up on top of the 4 ft backyard fence after a few treatments! So I am a total believer!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Unfortunately, the vet's office just called and said that they had made a mistake on the dosing, and they only want him to get the Metacam once a day, especially since he tends to have tummy problems. We'll see if a single dose is as effective as the double dose has been. Oh well, I DO have the Gabapentin if he needs it. ...And we sure don't need his tummy acting up on top of his shoulder!


I was involved with Dodgerslist for awhile (for IVDD) and many dogs did get some tummy troubles with their meds. They actually recommended giving Pepcid along with it. However, as long as I gave the meds with food Mia handled it fine. Vet advised against Pepcid for me since Mia is raw fed and must have her stomach acids to digest her food. And definitely did not want to change food in the midst of everything else!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Well, I'm sure glad Kodi is feeling and acting better. I agree about the MRI. Why bother if the treatment is the same. I remember getting an MRI on my corgi and sure wish I had insurance at the time. I've had that low level laser therapy once when I had a shoulder injury. It felt good. I guess it helped. It was hard to say as I was also doing physical therapy exercises. Keep up letting us know of Kodi's progress.


When my Mia had a back issue I did not do the MRI. I was planning on following the conservative protocol anyway so did not see the need for it at that point.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I was involved with Dodgerslist for awhile (for IVDD) and many dogs did get some tummy troubles with their meds. They actually recommended giving Pepcid along with it. However, as long as I gave the meds with food Mia handled it fine. Vet advised against Pepcid for me since Mia is raw fed and must have her stomach acids to digest her food. And definitely did not want to change food in the midst of everything else!


He has tummy problems to start with, and is on low dose Tylosyn daily for that. With that, and controlling his diet (avoiding his known triggers) he does pretty well. But he does take Pepcid as needed anyway. We just want to be careful. (and yes, I've been very careful to give it to him with his meals!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> When my Mia had a back issue I did not do the MRI. I was planning on following the conservative protocol anyway so did not see the need for it at that point.


And in this case, it wasn't even suggested, because treatment would be no different no matter whether they saw anything or not.


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

So sorry about poor Kodi. I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Aww poor Kodi. I hope he feels better soon ❤


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

What a stressful situation! I hope Kodi is back to romping with his friends medicine-free really soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks! "Only" 5 more weeks, fingers crossed!


----------



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

So sorry to hear about Kodi's injury. Still catching up on the board and just saw this. Will be sending good thoughts your way.

.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Glad to hear he's on the mend.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He is looking pretty good at this point, but we're not taking ANY chances... he's still on restricted exercise until the doc releases him. He can go back to class tonight as long as he only does walk/trot work. No running or jumping.


----------



## adalah (Feb 6, 2019)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> This is very depressing news to me. Kodi is such a good boy. It shows that anything can happen for unknown reasons. We should all cherish each day we have good health - us and our dogs.
> 
> Ricky wants to share his bully stick with Kodi and says "cuidado amigo Kodi, recuerdes salvo y sano."
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Agree


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi got to go back to class last night and was VERY happy. We worked on his signals exercise without the recall part. (so that he wouldn’t run) 

For those who don’t know the utility level obedience exercises. The dog has to do a complete heeling pattern, then on the judges command, the handler cues the dog to stand out of the heeling, then stay, as she leaves the dog and goes to the other end of the ring. At the other end of the ring, the handler turns to face the dog, and on signals from the judge cues the dog first to down, then to sit, then to front and finally to “finish” (return to heel position) This all must be done with no verbal input from the handler, only a single hand cue for each piece. And the dog must not move forward from the position it is left in until the cue to return to the handler. (Rather than doing the recall portion, I cued him to remain where he was, and went back and rewarded him there)

I was very happy with him! I thought he might be pretty wild after all this enforced time off, and he was awesome! My instructor also said she couldn’t see any sign of a limp, which was great. He still had the Metacam in his system, but considering tgat he was lame with both Metacam AND Gabapentin in him to start with, that’s a HUGE improvement!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm glad to hear Kodi is so much better. I bet that's a relief to you.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Great news!:smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I'm glad to hear Kodi is so much better. I bet that's a relief to you.


It definitely is! I had my private lesson today, and brought all three dogs. It just so happened that his vet was there when we were. She was thrilled to see that he was doing so well, but started to remind us about his restrictions. My instructor (who is also a friend of hers) said, "I know!!! No running, no jumping, no stairs!" LOL!

He got to do his scent articles (close, so he didn't run) and was a happy camper. Then he waited while the girls had their turns.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

All the dogs had their physicals today, and of course, Kodi had a recheck of his shoulder. He is coming along nicely, but it is still swollen, slightly tender, and he is still favoring it slightly. The vet says she is quite sure he will recover completely but says he will likely have scar tissue in the muscle. Another 4 weeks of very restricted/controlled (GENTLE) exercise. No running, jumping, stairs or playing with the other dogs.

OTOH, she said it was a BIG relief to see his bright demeanor back. She remarked that in all her years taking care of him, she has never seen him look so worried and distressed as when she saw him, and that was 4 days post-injury and on drugs already. (having already been seen by the urgent care vet) Poor boy was really, REALLY hurting!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Karen, so sorry you and Kodi have had to suffer with this problem. Glad he is healing and hope he will be good as new in a few more weeks.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad Kodi is healing quickly. It's so worrisome when your dog is in pain. Everyday I'm so grateful when I see Scout run.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Heather and Mudpuppymama. I’m sure he’ll be fine in the end, and he is already feeling enough better that I have to keep close tabs on him. But it’s a big relief hearing from the vet that she feels his improvement is on track too. (and being able to tell DH that “the vet SAYS” he still needs to be carried on the stairs etc.  )


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh, poor Kodi. I hate to hear that he was in so much pain. I'm so glad that he is so much improved. Glad for you too! It's stressful when our best friends are hurting and can't talk to us or us to them.


----------



## HavFancier (Jan 25, 2020)

krandall said:


> Thanks Heather and Mudpuppymama. I'm sure he'll be fine in the end, and he is already feeling enough better that I have to keep close tabs on him. But it's a big relief hearing from the vet that she feels his improvement is on track too. (and being able to tell DH that "the vet SAYS" he still needs to be carried on the stairs etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm late to this discussion but I am sorry to hear about Kodi's injuries. I hope he recovers quickly from here on out.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Dogs whose movement is being restricted by their owners must wonder, "What the heck is going on?" Kodi will be so happy when his life returns to normal. He's lucky that you're taking such good care of him in the meantime, however. What's the latest?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Dogs whose movement is being restricted by their owners must wonder, "What the heck is going on?" Kodi will be so happy when his life returns to normal. He's lucky that you're taking such good care of him in the meantime, however. What's the latest?


His "six weeks" is up on Thursday. I'm going to call his vet, but I'm guessing she's going to tell me that rather than bringing him in since he's doing well, to just slowly and carefully increase his activity. It will be a LONG time before I let him do the long set of stairs in our house or jump off our bed unless he can go in and have her go over him physically. I'll start doing his obedience exercises that require some running/jumping, but keep the jump down at 4", so there is no impact "landing" over the jumps. He can get all the benefits of practice doing that, and he doesn't need to "learn" how to jump. He is a good jumper, and he doesn't NEED to jump until it's time for us to compete again.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah! Glad to hear Kodi has recovered. Bet he'll be one happy boy when he can be his normal self and enjoy activities he loves most.:smile2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm glad to hear good news!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*on restriction*



ShamaMama said:


> Dogs whose movement is being restricted by their owners must wonder, "What the heck is going on?" Kodi will be so happy when his life returns to normal. He's lucky that you're taking such good care of him in the meantime, however. What's the latest?


Oh yeah, having them on restriction is definitely a challenge. When Perry tore his CCL (all 3 times) and after the surgery it was definitely a challenge to keep him quiet! We got to the point (after the surgery) that he was still trying (and sometimes succeeding) in jumping off (or on) the couch even on a short leash! I was supposed to keep him on restriction until we could go back to the vet in December (which was longer than normal but was because we had surgery in late September and couldn't see the vet for the 6 week check so she wanted to keep him on restriction til December when she could check him) - but I finally gave up at about 10 weeks because, outside of keeping him in his crate 24/7, there was no way to stop him from running around and I figured we were safe at that point. Luckily he had a great checkup and the vet said that you couldn't even tell which leg had had the surgery watching him move around.

there comes a point where it's a choice between severe restriction to save them from future problems and current quality of life.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Oh yeah, having them on restriction is definitely a challenge. When Perry tore his CCL (all 3 times) and after the surgery it was definitely a challenge to keep him quiet! We got to the point (after the surgery) that he was still trying (and sometimes succeeding) in jumping off (or on) the couch even on a short leash! I was supposed to keep him on restriction until we could go back to the vet in December (which was longer than normal but was because we had surgery in late September and couldn't see the vet for the 6 week check so she wanted to keep him on restriction til December when she could check him) - but I finally gave up at about 10 weeks because, outside of keeping him in his crate 24/7, there was no way to stop him from running around and I figured we were safe at that point. Luckily he had a great checkup and the vet said that you couldn't even tell which leg had had the surgery watching him move around.
> 
> there comes a point where it's a choice between severe restriction to save them from future problems and current quality of life.


The problem, in Kodi's case, is that I've been watching him the last couple of days, as we approach the 6-week mark on Thursday, and although he seems good just moving around the house, he is STILL not quite there. I let him approach the three steps down to the yard on his own this morning to see how he did. He tried to go down, couldn't turned to me and I could tell he wanted me to carry him down, which I did. Likewise, I watched him stretch a little later and he struggles to get out of the stretch position on the side of that shoulder.

Under normal circumstances, I would want him to have more low-level laser or water treadmill or other PT as suggested by his vet to rehab this. But they are only doing urgent care stuff now.


----------



## Debi Helferich (Mar 30, 2020)

Not that this will help at this point but I used to plug in camera's in the house when I was gone just to see what the little ones were up to. I had the 2 dogs & a Ragdoll cat, it was very interesting to watch. Mostly sleeping but a few times I caught some shenanigans.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Debi Helferich said:


> Not that this will help at this point but I used to plug in camera's in the house when I was gone just to see what the little ones were up to. I had the 2 dogs & a Ragdoll cat, it was very interesting to watch. Mostly sleeping but a few times I caught some shenanigans.


That's a good idea! Right now, of course, I'm just home with them all the time. But even before the Covid thing happened, I told the rest of the family that I KNOW that Chipper (the hound) means no harm, but he's just so much bigger that his size alone makes him dangerous. So basically, if I'm not home and Chipper is in the house (i.e., not at work with my son), my 3 Havanese are to be shut in my office where they are safe, period. They have a litter box and water and planty of comfy places to hang out in there. That way I know they aren't going to get damaged.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*bigger dogs*



krandall said:


> That's a good idea! Right now, of course, I'm just home with them all the time. But even before the Covid thing happened, I told the rest of the family that I KNOW that Chipper (the hound) means no harm, but he's just so much bigger that his size alone makes him dangerous. So basically, if I'm not home and Chipper is in the house (i.e., not at work with my son), my 3 Havanese are to be shut in my office where they are safe, period. They have a litter box and water and planty of comfy places to hang out in there. That way I know they aren't going to get damaged.


Perry "met" my nephew's pit-mix over Christmas. I say "met" because Perry sat in my lap while Olaf stayed on leash. I was not at all afraid that Olaf would hurt him because he's a pit-mix or that he would do anything deliberately, but it's basically still a big puppy (just over a year old) and is clumsy and goofy and would very likely step on Perry completely accidentally and hurt him.

On the other hand, the whole time Perry was in my lap he was growling and barking and trying to go towards Olaf. I don't know if he would have actually attacked but I wasn't taking any chances - he was definitely NOT happy with the situation (and he's fine with all the rest of the family dogs - though Olaf is definitely the biggest of them all).

It will be interesting when we're home next time because my sister just got a standard poodle puppy (who will be a much bigger puppy by the time we get home) -- will have to decide if Perry can play with her at that point because she's already bigger than he is!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry "met" my nephew's pit-mix over Christmas. I say "met" because Perry sat in my lap while Olaf stayed on leash. I was not at all afraid that Olaf would hurt him because he's a pit-mix or that he would do anything deliberately, but it's basically still a big puppy (just over a year old) and is clumsy and goofy and would very likely step on Perry completely accidentally and hurt him.
> 
> On the other hand, the whole time Perry was in my lap he was growling and barking and trying to go towards Olaf. I don't know if he would have actually attacked but I wasn't taking any chances - he was definitely NOT happy with the situation (and he's fine with all the rest of the family dogs - though Olaf is definitely the biggest of them all).
> 
> It will be interesting when we're home next time because my sister just got a standard poodle puppy (who will be a much bigger puppy by the time we get home) -- will have to decide if Perry can play with her at that point because she's already bigger than he is!


We have a family member with a standard poodle and she is incredible with our Havanese. They don't get together often, though. They're about the same age, but their temperaments are very different. She'll play with him for a while but then she's done, and she's very calm and gentle about it.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*big dogs*



EvaE1izabeth said:


> We have a family member with a standard poodle and she is incredible with our Havanese. They don't get together often, though. They're about the same age, but their temperaments are very different. She'll play with him for a while but then she's done, and she's very calm and gentle about it.


I think they could be fine together - but I'm going to have to see how she is before I decide. Right now my sister says she's in that awkward big puppy stage of being awkward on her (getting longer) legs


----------

